# Eating healthy doesn't taste good? What an old idea..



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

I just had a lunch that I feel was very healthy:

Greek Yogurt (w/7 live cultures, zero low fat, forget about it)  Honey & Vanilla by Greek God (probiotic too)
a bit of pecans
a bit of walnuts
a bit of sunflower seeds (no salt)
raisins,
half a banana
2 fresh strawberries

Stir it all together (sometimes I blend for a smoothee but I like it chunky.

I won't be hungry til 6, even 7 tonight.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2015)

I have non-fat greek yogurt every morning, I usually buy Dannon Oikos or Chobani.  I add some raw unfiltered honey, some organic lemon or lime juice, and sprinkle either organic flaxseeds or hemp hearts on top.  I like the ones with only nonfat milk in the ingredients, no other unnecessary additions, Fage is okay too.  Happy to see others eating healthy, I'm far from a health freak, but these little things add up to a healthier old age. :yes:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh yeah, I'm far from eating "all" good stuff, but progress right  Lots of things you named I haven't tried, but I will.  I got the Greek God mainly because it was the only one, seriously, that was NOT low fat, it had the 7 live cultures, and the price was good.  I had never had Honey/Vanilla, yum.  Our honey is raw too, my sis buys it at her smoke shop, can you believe that??  Anyway, way good stuff  I hope we encourage others to just try this stuff.  I know I used to think it sounded horrible, then I tried it, so glad I did denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2015)

I used to take a yogurt to work everyday to eat for lunch.  Back then I bought the ones with fruit on the bottom.  Now that I'm eating it at home, I just went with Greek, and add the stuff I want...almost like a treat really.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 27, 2015)

My lunch was way more like a desert.  I love adding the nuts and seeds too, crunchies.  That's the first time I ever tried Greek Yogurt.  I didn't really know if there was a diff. but it was so good, the Honey Vanilla anyway  I just cooked for my sis and I today, red-beans, red onions, fresh garlic, then I even added Mrs. Dash, Garlic powder, Ginger, and Onion powder.  I don't overdue, but just a bit extra.  Then I made Corn-bread, she's in there enjoying it, I'm not quite hungry yet, knew I wouldn't be after that lunch, plus, I had 4 or the 8 ounces of water today.  I try hard to get enough, but 8 is hard for me still, lol


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 28, 2015)

Brooke and I have a Greek yogurt almost every day. Usually Oikos with fruit either on the bottom or mixed in.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 28, 2015)

We love McDonald's Quarter Pounders and fries! Very healthy.......to us, that is. LOL


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 28, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> We love McDonald's Quarter Pounders and fries! Very healthy.......to us, that is. LOL



Yuk, I never go to McDonalds. I'll take a Sonic cheeseburger with a large order of onion rings and a large malt. :lol:


----------



## Falcon (Jan 28, 2015)

I just had a Carls Jr. Western bacon cheeseburger and a chocolate shake.  YUM !

  Didn't have to sprinkle ANYTHING on it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 28, 2015)

I haven't tried the Oikos, yet  I love the fruit in mine, plus try adding nuts, seeds (I buy unsalted raw nuts etc.)  I also love the raisins.  The raisins add some sweetness, oh, and the banana.  For me, it's my budget that has me buy large containers, plus I like to add my own stuff  That Greek God is pretty good, so is Mountain High.  I read where the 7 live cultures are always good for us, they eat up any bad bacteria if I understand it right.  When my pup had upset tummy, I'd give her about half a teaspoon and voila, not more upset tummy.  Works on me too, although my fave cure is Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 29, 2015)

Another healthy lunch for you Denise. Into low fat chicken broth simmer a bit of quinoa, along with some mushrooms, broccoli rounds and whatever other veg you have on hand. I add craisins for sweet, the chicken and broccoli tops at almost the end just to soften. If you have some leftover chicken throw that in too.

It tastes great, honest!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 29, 2015)

that sounds good Rose, thank you thank you


----------

